# boat rivots for Starcraft



## E- man (Jan 25, 2014)

Any one know where I could purchase some solid aluminum air craft grade rivets? Found where my boat has been leaking. Previous owner must have had some issues that he didn't tell me about. Some one tried to "hammer" the rivots and didn't have the proper tools. Need to replace about 25 or so with over sized to correct the problem. I'm in the Canton area but if some place that's reasonable to drive to and stocks them I'm willing to drive. Found some on line but am trying to get this done as soon as possible.Hate to order but if that's my only option. Time to fish! Thanks.


----------



## chatterbox (Jan 7, 2013)

Try The W.W. Grainger Co., McMaster- Carr, or MSC Industrial Supply. There are stores close to Your location. Good Luck.


----------



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)

Grainger is up on Kennedy Dr. in Akron, McMaster-Carr is in Aurora. If nothing else, order today and have by Monday.


----------



## E- man (Jan 25, 2014)

Thanks chatterbox. Grainger has them on line. going to try the store Mon. I'll have to look up the other two to get location. Thanks again !


----------



## E- man (Jan 25, 2014)

*Thanks seaturd*


----------



## I Fish (Sep 24, 2008)

I've ordered from Mcmaster-Carr many times. The order has always arrived the next business day. I seriously don't know how they get it here so fast.


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

theres a grainger in canton off dueber and 6thsw.


----------



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)

I Fish said:


> I've ordered from Mcmaster-Carr many times. The order has always arrived the next business day. I seriously don't know how they get it here so fast.


Their facility in Aurora is an exhibition of technology, efficiency, intelligence and hard working employees like no other. I enjoy going there.


----------



## capt j-rod (Feb 14, 2008)

Craig up at Erie Outfitters has them and the gun. Drop him a line


----------



## E- man (Jan 25, 2014)

a lot of great info that I am going to follow up on. Appreciate every ones help. Good fishing to all !!


----------



## derekdiruz (May 27, 2015)

Bought all my solid rivets on amazon

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## muskyhound (Jan 22, 2011)

Air fasco on the corner of dueber and shepherd church.


----------



## Gfunk (Jun 3, 2004)

I used a self sealing pop rivet on one a few years back, work like a charm and best of all, no hammering from teh backside, couldn't get to most of them anyway. I just coated the rivet in 5200 shoved it up in there and used the tool to pop it. The rivets were closed on the backside, not like the standard pop rivets so there was no hole once you were done. Did need a fairly stout gun though, the rivets were either 3/16" or 1/4" in diameter. Think they were listed as "Self Sealing Rivets" on McMaster Carr, some even had sealant with them. Good Luck!


----------



## E- man (Jan 25, 2014)

Thanks to all that replied. Checked all around and did a bunch of research on all the good info I received. The easiest solution in what they now call the Bull Frog method. Consists of 1/4" X .570 lg closed end aluminum rivets, 5200 sealant, size F drill bit, some cleaner and a heavy duty rivet gun. Craig at Erie outfitters was generous enough to loan me the tool. I have ordered the rivets and bit and have the 5200. Soon as I get everything together I will get at the project. Will post results . Thanks again everyone & good fishing. Ernie


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

a big thanks to erie outfitters for loaning you the too, might buy them a 12pac,


----------



## pelagic (Jul 12, 2012)

E- man said:


> Thanks to all that replied. Checked all around and did a bunch of research on all the good info I received. The easiest solution in what they now call the Bull Frog method. Consists of 1/4" X .570 lg closed end aluminum rivets, 5200 sealant, size F drill bit, some cleaner and a heavy duty rivet gun. Craig at Erie outfitters was generous enough to loan me the tool. I have ordered the rivets and bit and have the 5200. Soon as I get everything together I will get at the project. Will post results . Thanks again everyone & good fishing. Ernie


Let us know how that turns out. I bought the bullfrog kit to replace a few rivets and never got around to it. Curious how well those replacement rivets will hold up to pounding on erie


----------



## E- man (Jan 25, 2014)

Hey pelagic,& Bounty hunter, hope to tackle the project in a couple days.From what I have seen and researched this should work. Craig at Erie Outfitters has been doing his boat for some time now and hasn't had any fail.You're right bounty hunter, well worth at least that plus the pack of perch filets I gave him.  Definitely will post results when I'm finished.


----------



## firemanmike2127 (Mar 17, 2013)

Just saw your thread. If you have any odd sized rivets you need for your repair call me with your dimensions. I have a pretty good selection of rivets. I had the opportunity to attend a week long aluminum hull repair class @ Starcraft when I worked full time in the marine industry. Feel free to give me a call & I'll be glad to discuss your repair & share a few tips with you. Mike Bruns. Celina, OH 419-305-8111 Cell # w/ V/M & text.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Looks like you have the 'fix' handled!?
I have the 'replacement' Starcraft rivets in my garage,,,,,, maybe 50 each size, two diameters.
I made my own anvil.
Pops & I REBUILT my old '71 Chieftain. Replaced about 20 floor rivets. Added gussets up the sides,,, 20 more rivets,,,, to strengthen/ span the WEAK, CRACKING SPLASH RAIL, that the Starcraft 'HEAD HONCHO' said "THEY DON'T CRACK FROM STRESS"!!!
Ya Right,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

IF you would'a 'searched',,,,, I offered, & told this story before.
Let me know if I can help.
Good Luck


----------



## E- man (Jan 25, 2014)

If I would have researched Starcraft a little more before I bought this boat a few years back I might not have bought it. Not the easiest company to get info out of even if you go through a dealer. Love the boat though, so I'll just "rehab" it and go fishing. By the way bought it used and the previous owner didn't tell me about the hidden issues he had. Got the feeling now that this guy bought the boat as salvage cleaned it up to look real nice and dumped it. Lucky me. I even took it out for a test run and asked about structural damage etc and was told face to face no issues. Live and learn!


----------



## pelagic (Jul 12, 2012)

E-Man - Im curious... what year/model starcraft is it?


----------



## E- man (Jan 25, 2014)

Hi pelagic, been a busy morning sorry I didn't get back sooner. Supposed to be retired but always get calls and still follow up. Anyway, 1997 super fisherman 190. Put a 2004 yamaha 115 4 stroke on it a year ago. 9.9 mercury 4 stroke kicker. Love the boat but just wish the guy would have been honest enough to disclose the issues.Would rather of spent more on a boat that didn't need these kind of repairs.It will be fine once I fix the problems correctly.


----------



## capt j-rod (Feb 14, 2008)

Don't feel bad. My first Lund came from one of our "site sponsors" dealership. I was told that it was all good and no issues. Found the paperwork in it and reached out to the previous owner. Found out that he knocked the lower unit clean off and and that it had transom issues. My buddy and I were 50/50 so we tore it apart, put an entire new transom in it and straightened out the whole rig. This was after the super 1000 point inspection! Point is once you're done you'll know what you have. When I bought my current Lund the guys at Vic's let me crawl through it. I actually took apart things to get access to look.


----------



## E- man (Jan 25, 2014)

It's a shame that you can't take people for there word anymore. It's all about the almighty buck. With a boat you are putting someones life at risk by not not telling them about structural damage half a---- repaired or not. guess people just don't care. You are absolutely right about knowing what you have once you fix the issues. I know I'll feel safer on the lake once i'm done. Going to go over every nook while I'm at it and fix any other issues I find. Not the best timing but have to address it now.


----------

